# 2010 Kayak Symposium - will there be one?



## Scuba Mike (Sep 5, 2002)

Is a kayak symposium scheduled for this year? Last year's was great.


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

There will not be one this year.


----------



## marstang50 (May 3, 2005)

However, there will be a kayak festival and expo in the Northern Neck this june.. Details coming soon, stay tuned.


----------

